# Does anyone store/use Ensure nutritional Drink's?



## acfink (Dec 19, 2012)

I was wondering if any of you store these canned drinks? I have heard of some preppers storing/using them, But I was hoping to get a larger opinion, I think they would be a good supplement.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

They look to be fairly expensive but supposedly packed with vitamins, may have to check how long they can store. But they may be good if you have all the basics first.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

If worried about vitamins like i am maybe stocking up on multivitamins might work.that good idea about ensure ill be checking into that.


----------



## CoastalGardens (Jan 1, 2013)

I believe they are used quite a bit in hospitals, nursing homes, and other places where people need nutrition but are often unable to eat or chew well. Personally I wouldn't try to store them, I don't think they were created for long term storage. I also don't know how quickly they decline, as several types of food loose nutritive value (the vitamins lose potency) over time. The same thing often happens with the added vitamins and minerals in animal feeds.


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

yes I keep a 6 pack around and rotate it out. funny as it sounds its actually quite handy to grab one on way out the door in the morning now and then for a quick bite to eat so to speak.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

havent tried Ensure, but have been tortured to endure 21 days of "bariatric advantage" protein shake liquid diet. Cant get the page to copy here, but it is decent, been thinking of ordering another bag. Was decent flavor wise and very filling, but after 21 days, I havent wanted it again.


----------



## acfink (Dec 19, 2012)

They are somewhat expensive, but I don't think it would be a bad idea if I had some on hand, I wouldn't store them to long, I would more think they should be rotated through.



miho said:


> If worried about vitamins like i am maybe stocking up on multivitamins might work.that good idea about ensure ill be checking into that.


This also brings up a good point I have not been into prepping to long, but do others out there store/use multivitamins?


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I hadn't considered Ensure drinks. I currently have 156 Slim Fast shakes in my pantries/refrigerators. I found them on sale at Big Lots for 50¢ each and picked up a couple hundred. I eliminated breakfast and started drinking a shake. They are good, they fill me up and I will replenish if I find more before I exhaust my current supply. Best By dates range 4/2013 to 6/2013. The drinks have 180 calories

Protein Shakes | Low Calorie Meal Plan | Lose Weight | Diet Foods | Slim-Fast


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shameless plug for Ensure . For most a normal diet is fine provides what your need.
Last August, I tried deer hunting with my Motorcycle, I did kill the deer but it also made a mess out of me. Not one to lay around I took control of my recovery .
Minor break in shoulder, Major broken clavicle and ribs. With bones needing to heal and I am not 20 any more I drank that stuff twice a day.
In four weeks I was doing everything I normal did in my day to day life including riding my other bike.
IMO it can't hurt to have some product like this around for the short term. The body may go through a lot of stress at first should SHTF.
Most soldiers learn physical condition and nutrition go a long way in keeping you in the game.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> Expensive,heavy,bulky,short shelf life. Better off with powdered super-foods and vitamins


I think the powdered stuff is the way to go.


----------

